# Got my betta plate *woohoo*



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

Was delivered this morning. I love eBay! 










The 2 main bettas on it (red/blue) are 3D. Plate is a numbered edition from National Pottery and was made in 1962.

Now I have to figure out where's a safe spot to display it.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Pretty cool. I have a fish motif when it comes to gifts of all occaisions. Pinatas, Tic-Tac-Toe board, tea light holders, coasters...you get the idea . I've received sooo much of it through out the house and my office. Though neat, funky, intersting and unique pieces they all are, now it's a matter of diplomatically saying stop...LMFAO.

Stop now before it becomes too overwhelming.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL

That looks great!!!!!!! I would be so afraid to have that in my home.. Cats get into everything! ^^ Put that sucker under glass lol


----------

